# Age By Serial Number ???



## Monarkman (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello, new guy here...

I recently purchased a 1444 Monark flat bottom with a modified V-hull in the bow. Project boat pictures soon...

My first question is if the age (year) of the boat can be determined by the serial number on the original plate that lists maximum(s), H.P., # of people, total weight.

I spoke to a Monark dealer in Tennessee and they said there would be a seril number stamped into the transom and it should be in the right outside corner. I looked all over the transom and could not find the number they were talking about. Luckily it has the original plate listing max HP 20hp, 4 person @ 150lbs each, and 855lbs total people, gear, and motor.

The Wisconsin registration card has a space for year of boat. The card I got with the boat seems current but the year is blank. I am about to register in my name and would like to have the year on the card (just to know it would be nice).

The serial number reads 107826 

It was a rental boat on the Mississippi so it is kind of beat up. It could be a 1978(?) or maybe even a 1982(?)...just guessing on those dates....

Does anybody here know if the year of manufactuer is coded into the serial number...

Thank you for your help


----------



## russ010 (Aug 26, 2009)

it won't be the serial number... it will be your HIN (Hull Identification Number). 

It will usually be on the outside of the transom either stamped into the boat itself, or on a little placard.

if you find it, post it here and I'll tell you the month and year it was manufactured... it's not older than 1972 is it?


----------



## G3_Guy (Aug 26, 2009)

As Russ said, the HIN is what you need to identify. Below is a link to some helpful info once you do.

https://www.boatsafe.com/nauticalknowhow/hin.htm


----------



## Monarkman (Aug 26, 2009)

Russ,G3..

Thanks for the help...I just re-checked the boat. Definitely no serial number on the outside of the transom or anywhere else on the boat. Now I am thinking pre 1972. Oh well, I am off to the local DNR office to try and register it. I will report back on what I find out.


----------



## ben2go (Aug 26, 2009)

I believe G3 came about in the 80's.Not 100% on that plus I am sick and half asleep.


----------



## Monarkman (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok, I went to the local (Wisconsin) DNR office to register my boat without a Hull Identification Number...(probably pre 1972). Had no problem at all registering it. The DNR computer generated a H.I.N. and all I have to to is etch, ingrave, or stamp it onto the upper right corner if the ouside of the transom. They even supplied a sheet of instructions showing exactly were to put the number...

So with it registered in my name and with new 2012 stickers on her I finally took her out. Some small slow leaks in the rear, not bad at all. I have already read alot in here on how to check which rivets are leaking, mark them, and tighten them. It came with a 15HP. Evinrude and with me and the wife it seemed to go plenty fast enough. I will check speed with my GPS soon. This was her first run, more to check for leaks and see what she would do. 

I am looking forward to starting the renovation. Complete taken down and repainting (I am thinking brown camo sorta like Desert Storm camo) the exterior and interior, rebuild the trailer, etc. etc. As I already have a fishing boat, I think I am going to leave the seating as is (no decks) as it will be used primarily for river exploration and a little fishing on lakes and rivers. I will be documenting the renovatin here with updates and pictures....as is (before) pictures soon....Thanks again for the help with the serial number question.


----------



## G3_Guy (Aug 27, 2009)

Glad to hear it went smoothly. Look forward to seeing posts and pics of your progress!


----------



## russ010 (Aug 27, 2009)

ben2go said:


> I believe G3 came about in the 80's.Not 100% on that plus I am sick and half asleep.



It's a Monarch boat - not a G3... he was talking to me and G3!


----------



## ben2go (Aug 27, 2009)

russ010 said:


> ben2go said:
> 
> 
> > I believe G3 came about in the 80's.Not 100% on that plus I am sick and half asleep.
> ...




I should have stayed in bed last night. #-o


----------

